# Considering buying the 921



## Karl Englebright (Sep 10, 2003)

With Costco offering the 921 for $489 I think I am going to buy it. The one question I have has to do with the ability to connect a second (normal analog tv) in another room via it's coax input. If I read the online manual correctly, the 921 will not output to an analog tv and HD (1080i) to a second tv at the same time? Is this true?

In other words, I can't be watching HD on my projector while my daugther watches something else in the other room on her old analog tv?

Thanks in advance for the input...


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Correct the 811 will do both but the 921 will do HD or SD. You might want to think about spending $500 on a boat anchor. On the 12/13/04 Charlie Chat Charlie said all future HD broadcasts will be in MPEG4 which the 921 dosen't support. The channels that are now available are all that you will be able to watch with that boat anchor. :lol:


----------



## Karl Englebright (Sep 10, 2003)

So I guess all current HD Dish receivers are boat anchors since none of them currently support MPEG4, including the 811? As I understand it, the only receiver announced that will do this is the 942, and that seems to be a ways away.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The 942 also does not support MPEG4. 

Also I just got a note from Dish stating there are no plans on adding Name Based Recording to the 921.

So sad, it could be a great product.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> The 942 also does not support MPEG4.
> 
> Also I just got a note from Dish stating there are no plans on adding Name Based Recording to the 921.
> 
> So sad, it could be a great product.


If this is the case, then we could also not expect NBR on the 721. Maybe not even the 508/510.


----------



## dj5 (Aug 7, 2003)

With the 921 do I need to run two lines from the dish in order to have PIP and watch one show while recording another or can this be done using one line?

I can hook it up myself if only one line is needed. Will have to have the dish guys come out if two lines are needed.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

dj5 - must have either 2 lines to the 921, or 1 line from a DPP44 switch and a DP separator.


----------



## Karl Englebright (Sep 10, 2003)

I still think the 921 is worth it's price for DVR and HD functionality, even it doesn't do even Name based recordings.

_edited: so I don't repeat what mark said... _


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

WeeJavaDude said:


> If this is the case, then we could also not expect NBR on the 721. Maybe not even the 508/510.


This is correct, NONE of these will have NBR.

Only the 522 and all new DVR's from Dish "going forward"


----------



## LindaT (Dec 16, 2004)

Costco offering the 921? I am a Costco member - where are they offering it?


----------



## Karl Englebright (Sep 10, 2003)

Well, I just picked up mine for $489, but I live in Portland, OR so I don't if yours has any.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

LindaT said:


> I am a Costco member - where are they offering it?


Aisle 7.


----------



## bparker (Jan 3, 2005)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> This is correct, NONE of these will have NBR.
> 
> Only the 522 and all new DVR's from Dish "going forward"


What is name based recording? Sounds like something I "need"


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

name based, tell box to record survivor, it follows the show thru schedule changes etc automatically. will record all, or just ew episodes depending on your preference setting.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

bparker said:


> What is name based recording? Sounds like something I "need"


I don't think we "need" any of this stuff but thing like NBR sure makes things nice.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

bparker said:


> What is name based recording? Sounds like something I "need"


It records different shows based on the name of the user. For instance, for users named Bubba, it records all NASCAR races and WWE events. For users named Taquesha, it records hip-hop music and programs showing how to make those really long, ridiculouss-looking fingernails. And, for Tony, Vinnie, Big Petey, Little Petey, and regular-sized Petey, it records every episode of The Sopranos.

Hope that helped.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> dj5 - must have either 2 lines to the 921, or 1 line from a DPP44 switch and a DP separator.


 or a Dishpro Plus Twin LNBF and a DP separator. This is what I am using to run my 921 + my old 6000.


----------

